# Loader Tractor Tires



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Having issues with front tires going bad well before they should in my opinion. Currently one is on a "temporary fix" that needs replaced when it goes flat again.

Current tires are 3 years old with 1200 hrs. on them. They were splitting within the first year and I average 3-5 repairs a year on them. I keep them at spec with air pressure per manufacture and tire guy now has them at 50 psi to keep them from flexing.

When I replaced the previous set I specifically stated a tire that can stand up to heavy loader work grappling round and square bales.

One of my drivers wants me to replace them with truck tires to get more plies, not sure I want to lose the traction but I am sick of the downtime. Seems they don't go flat sitting in shed. The back up loader tractor I purchased has paid for its self in the last 2 years

Tire size is 11.2-24. Any thoughts.

Thank you


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Are these tires kept outdoors and are they top tier?

In my experience with tires you get what you pay for!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What’s the load capacity of what you’re using and are you regularly at or above that number?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

8350HiTech said:


> What's the load capacity of what you're using and are you regularly at or above that number?


This. I bet those tire get way overloaded regularly. Never fails, I have tire problems I usually find out they are over loaded. My own loader tractor is a tire killer. Typical fronts for it typically have about a 6,000 ea load rating, loader can lift enough to get the back end real light, tractor with loader weighs 18500 without a payload, you do the math. The only tire I can find that looks like it will live a halfway long life on my tractor is an Alliance 550, and it is not an R-1 tread.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> What's the load capacity of what you're using and are you regularly at or above that number?





Gearclash said:


> This. I bet those tire get way overloaded regularly. Never fails, I have tire problems I usually find out they are over loaded. My own loader tractor is a tire killer. Typical fronts for it typically have about a 6,000 ea load rating, loader can lift enough to get the back end real light, tractor with loader weighs 18500 without a payload, you do the math. The only tire I can find that looks like it will live a halfway long life on my tractor is an Alliance 550, and it is not an R-1 tread.


https://atgtire.com/usa/product-detail/?size=280/85R24&product=270&category=3&scroll=true

Tractor weight 6800

Loader 1600

Sq. Grapple 740 Rd Grapple 300

10 bales 400 Rd Bale up to 1500

gearclash, I need to go a non traditional route if I want longevity. The amount of loader work keeps going up as acres increase. We are at 12,000 squares and 1000 round bales now.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

After some quick researching. Current tires have the highest load rating I can find in my size which seems to be limiting my selections. Apparently need a larger loader tractor so I can have options.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I do 1,500 rounds out of field and later load on trailer and a lot of buckets of mushroom compost with a high cu yd capacity bucket-probably 1,000 buckets of it so far this year. Also transport 2 850lb bales by tractor over the road to different customers each week. That's hard on the tires when they start bouncing.
Haven't noticed any problems yet. Bought the heavier capacity BKT's


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Look into industrial tread (R4) tires. They have more plies and are rated higher weight and for cheaper prices. They are also heavier and with more rubber which won't allow them to flex near as much.

Of course, everything is a trade off so you'll have somewhat less traction as well.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking at your pictures, and the numbers you posted, I think you have the same problem I do. Your loader has a lot of reach which is great, but it also taxes the front end more as the leverage transfers more weight from the rear axle to the front axle when the loader is carrying a load. I would suggest looking at the Alliance 550 tire. I think it would work well for loader duty. The ratings are considerably higher than an R-1 or R-1W tire. The lug pattern is suitable for high loads, although I am quite sure it will have poor traction in mud. Don't forget, if you solve the tire problem up front, you may still very well have problems with the axle itself. The MFD hub bearings, kingpin bearings, etc all take a beating with loader use. I understand there are some instances where a loader tractor is the best machine to load with, I find myself in that situation sometimes. But for pure loader work, you can't beat the productivity and reliability of a wheel loader.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll put tires on a tractor all day long over king pins, hubs, planataries, etc.

Been there done that. If you are taxing a heavy load rated tire then you are probably over the limit of the front axle. Either take lighter loads, blow tires, or tear front axles up.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I'll put tires on a tractor all day long over king pins, hubs, planataries, etc.
> Been there done that. If you are taxing a heavy load rated tire then you are probably over the limit of the front axle. Either take lighter loads, blow tires, or tear front axles up.


I agree. I know I am over my loader tractor's front axle rating regularly. Overloading the axle will cost long term.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Do any of you think that front axle suspensions help with wear on kingpins and bearings on loader tractors?
How about "shockless ride" loader suspensions?
Help fight wear on front axle components?
Common sense tells me yes, but I wonder if its for real


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Weight is weight no matter if it is suspended or rigid. The king pins are still carrying and steering that weight. All of the weight is leveraged on the king pins (which usually are the weak point).

An articulated machine has the advantage since there is no pivots in the axle only rigid large wheel bearings.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Helps a lot with damage from shock loads. Takes the peak shock loads off all the components. Reduces cracking of loader frames.

Doesn't help with plain wear as last post said.



JD3430 said:


> Do any of you think that front axle suspensions help with wear on kingpins and bearings on loader tractors?
> How about "shockless ride" loader suspensions?
> Help fight wear on front axle components?
> Common sense tells me yes, but I wonder if its for real


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Re the original issue, consider finding a wider metric tire. I've had more issues with skinny tires at high pressure on loaders than anything else. They get cut on sharp things and squished down under load they pick up dirt in the bead terrible and end up leaking down.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Ride control on the loader or a suspended front axle will certainly help reduce damage and wear from shock loading. Helps keep the operator sane too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That’s what I was kind of thinking...it softens the jarring of the metal on metal contact a little compared to no shockless ride.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I recall at one time Deere’s ILS was not recommended for loader work. I recall that you couldn’t even buy a loader to fit on their suspended front axle.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> Looking at your pictures, and the numbers you posted, I think you have the same problem I do. Your loader has a lot of reach which is great, but it also taxes the front end more as the leverage transfers more weight from the rear axle to the front axle when the loader is carrying a load. I would suggest looking at the Alliance 550 tire. I think it would work well for loader duty. The ratings are considerably higher than an R-1 or R-1W tire. The lug pattern is suitable for high loads, although I am quite sure it will have poor traction in mud. Don't forget, if you solve the tire problem up front, you may still very well have problems with the axle itself. The MFD hub bearings, kingpin bearings, etc all take a beating with loader use. I understand there are some instances where a loader tractor is the best machine to load with, I find myself in that situation sometimes. But for pure loader work, you can't beat the productivity and reliability of a wheel loader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





slowzuki said:


> Re the original issue, consider finding a wider metric tire. I've had more issues with skinny tires at high pressure on loaders than anything else. They get cut on sharp things and squished down under load they pick up dirt in the bead terrible and end up leaking down.


Tire size is 11.2/24

280-85/24 in metric and from the bkt site I believe, I found a wide version size of 320-70/24.

Neither size shows up for the Alliance 550 or any r4 tire. How much can you mess around with the sizes of mfwd tires without affecting the drive train ? or is there no affect?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree with everything above, however if you are running the tires tubeless, and want a short term fix try buying some Tireject. It's a tire sealer that works well. I use it in tons of skidsteer tires. Seals up cracks, bead leaks, etc. Not the cheapest thing but works well in my application.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> Tire size is 11.2/24
> 
> 280-85/24 in metric and from the bkt site I believe, I found a wide version size of 320-70/24.
> 
> Neither size shows up for the Alliance 550 or any r4 tire. How much can you mess around with the sizes of mfwd tires without affecting the drive train ? or is there no affect?


You have to keep the front and rear tires sizes matched. There is a system for grouping tire sizes based on rolling circumference. There is a specified difference in group sizes between front and rear tires, I can't remember what it is any more, and is can vary a little depending on the tractor as not all tractors had the same front-rear gear ratio.

The Alliance 550 shows a 300/80R-24 which should be nearly the same rolling circumference as 280/85R-24. The first number is the tread width in millimeters, the second number is the sidewall height expressed as a percentage of tread width.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh, and putting tubes in the front tires won't help you out much as I found out. The tubes will just crack from the flexing and leak.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> Oh, and putting tubes in the front tires won't help you out much as I found out. The tubes will just crack from the flexing and leak.


No they don't. They get pinched all the time. I don't know how many patches are inside the tires covering the splits. I hope the tire guy can cross all the numbers properly when the time comes. I think I will be moving on to the r4 option when the time comes.

The tractor fit the need when purchased but that was before all the grappling. I know for square bale grappling in the field would like to move to a skidsteer or like you said wheel loader but the checkbook doesn't support that option and other things tend to need addressed that are more vital. As far as the axle maintenance, it is maintained to the best of my ability with fluid checks and 50 hr grease fittings greased every 25 hrs per the hour meter. After that just going to be the undo stress that I subject it too


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I would try to go to the widest tire you can on the front that is compatible with the rear tire size. A wider tire will have a little more load rating for its diameter, and should ride a little better too.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Keep an eye on the king pins. Lift the front tires up and grab and use a bar to check for any movement. At first sign of movement replace the pins and bearing. Once they start moving the bearings dont last long and you start wearing the housing.

Not a month ago I had to pull a front axle out and have the holes bored out so a sleeve could be pressed in to retain the bearing for a guy. Expensive job.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Weight is weight no matter if it is suspended or rigid. The king pins are still carrying and steering that weight. All of the weight is leveraged on the king pins (which usually are the weak point).
> 
> An articulated machine has the advantage since there is no pivots in the axle only rigid large wheel bearings.


That is partly true. The shock load on a bearing/bushing, etc... with a rigid mount is higher by multiples compared to a cushioned mount, like a suspended axle.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

The suspended loader may take some of the shock load out. But from my experience rebuilding multiple front axles I dont think it's the shock that wears things out so much (maybe fatigue cracking and metal failure). But the king pin bearings carry a tremendous amount of weight and when you turn all that weight is leveraged sideways on those bearings. Shock loading is high load but for short durations, overloading is long duration and heavy load. Wearing bearings out happens over long periods of heavy loads, cracked or split bearings/housing is usually the result of shock loading.

Just my 2 cent. Only rebuilt a couple dozen front axles and loaders on tractors tho. And all of them have been bearings worn thru from extended use, havent had one crack or split in catastrophic fashion personally. But I have seen other mechanics with failed axle housings, and steering knuckles that were obviously a result of severe overloading and some sort of shock.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> Having issues with front tires going bad well before they should in my opinion. Currently one is on a "temporary fix" that needs replaced when it goes flat again.
> 
> Current tires are 3 years old with 1200 hrs. on them. They were splitting within the first year and I average 3-5 repairs a year on them. I keep them at spec with air pressure per manufacture and tire guy now has them at 50 psi to keep them from flexing.
> 
> ...


Try this...https://www.genscotire.com/superag.html Put them on our Ford 2310 seem to be good tires. We put their airplane tires that have been retreaded into ag 4 ribs on the front of our 5610S loader tractor, and they're good tires too.

Best of luck! OL J R 

Okay for whatever stupid reason the link doesn't work when I click on it in the post... go to genscotire (dot) com (forward slash) superag (dot) html...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Well h3ll nothing works... just google Gensco tires and look at their ag tractor tires-- the size you need is in the top of the middle column...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Good to see you back JR


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ox76 said:


> Good to see you back JR


Yeah where have you been??? We missed ya bro


----------

